# Remove / Automatically Reset “Extended Period” Upon Each Startup



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

2019 VW Tiguan SEL 4Motion

What is the point of the ‘Extended Period’ time counter?

Annoying our cars have so many different ‘trip’ counters!

Any way to either remove or automatically reset the ‘Extended Period’ time counter from the digital cockpit instrument cluster display?

I can’t seem to find a screen / view I like that doesn’t have ‘Extended Period’ displayed!

Otherwise, if the counter were to ‘reset’ automatically upon each startup it'd suffice I suppose.

Currently displaying 94:54 hours for no reason whatsoever.

I assume this is the run time since leaving the factory, as I’ve never manually reset same, which I know can be done in settings.

Please advise. 

Thank you.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

When you are on that screen just push OK on the steering wheel. You’ll get from start and from refuel. I keep mine on from refuel and it resets automatically every time your refuel. 

If you want to reset them anytime you want just push ok while in that screen and hold it. All will set back to zero

Next time read manual or just experiment like I did. You aren’t going to break anything. 


Kurt


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

so you can compare current trip, since refuel, and over an extended period... Why does this bother you?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

Pushing 'OK' isn't working.

And yes, ‘since refueling’ instead would be fine.

Here’s a picture of the screen with the counter circled.

I’d like to either remove same or change to 'since refueling'.

How do I do this? Kindly advise with more detail.

Bothers me to have a random ’94’ hours showing for no reason.

Not interested in constantly ‘resetting’ it manually. :|










Thanks.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

dbs600 said:


> Pushing 'OK' isn't working.
> 
> And yes, ‘since refueling’ instead would be fine.
> 
> ...


You need to put the fuel in the middle where the navigation is. Then use my directions. 


Kurt


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> You need to put the fuel in the middle where the navigation is. Then use my directions.


Okay; thank you; I'll give it a shot and report back.


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

It worked! 

Not sure how I got to that other read out in the first place!

I now have a counter of time since last refueling there.

Any way to change the read out further to 'range'?

On the screen you directed me to, I tried a few different things, but wasn't able to change the area in question to change to anything other than a time counter for either extended period or since start or refueling.

Thanks again!

My best.


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

dbs600 said:


> Any way to change the read out further to 'range'?


Wanted to check in on this.

Any further thoughts on being able to change the readout to something else, such as 'range'?

Thank you very much.

My best.


----------

